# 7strand on Gotcha?



## DaFox (May 21, 2009)

Wouldyou usea Leader of 7 Strand wire on a Gotcha Lure for Spanish ? If so how long and what size 7 Strand? Are canyou get by with just useing a Heavy Mono leader ,say 50# test?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

40-50# mono tied directly to main line, no swivel.


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

you can use 27 or 18 lb sevenstrand or 50-60 lb mono


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

singlestrand IMHO works wayyyy better than sevenstrand or mono.


----------



## jc1228 (Dec 29, 2007)

I use singlestrand #3 or4.


----------



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

Id say single strand also. It's pretty tough.


----------



## Turbow (Mar 7, 2008)

Ande mono in 50# works awesome. I actually used 60# on my last outing and hammered the Spanish all one a single lure. No worries about kinks, swivels, etc.


----------



## FishAddict (Feb 2, 2009)

I use 40-50 lb mono, no swivel. I like the cheap BPS line for this. You'll lose a few Got-Chas but catch more than you will with wire.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

> *kingling (5/29/2009)*you can use 27 or 18 lb sevenstrand or 50-60 lb mono






Thats the best advice youre going to get..50lb mono should be fine


----------

